# Nice Red Fox



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I was in my stand this weekend, trying to fill a doe tag and Friday night this nice Red Fox comes up thru the woods and stops about 40 yrds from me. Well, I don't trap anymore, but after a while of looking at this fine specimen, I decide to try and call him over. So I do a little mouse squeeking and this boy can't take it, trots over to me and gives me an opportunity at 20 yrds. My crossbow is sighted in with pin sights, and even though it's a good sized fox, the kill zone is pretty small, well as you can see, I got a clean pass thru and the fox ran 15 yrds tops. Nice big mature male, and will make a nice throw across the back of my couch at the cabin and a good story to tell. I was really excited to call him in. Thought I would share it with everyone.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice fox!! Are you going to mount it or put it up for the fur buyer?


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'd be grinning too a fox with a crossbow!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## cengel (Aug 14, 2004)

Pretty cherry fox. Make nice hat!!

Years ago I took a beauty of a grey at about 10 ft with a crossbow. Ran 10 yds and rolled up. Hes mounted with a chipmunk in his mouth...


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

very nice fox, i dont think i could take one (georgeous animal in my opinion) but nice


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I had an opportunity to shoot one last gun season, but I wasn't sure if I needed some other endorsement on my license.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

steelmagoo said:


> I had an opportunity to shoot one last gun season, but I wasn't sure if I needed some other endorsement on my license.


Yes, you would need your fur taker hunting endorsement....


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Buddy Punk said:


> Yes, you would need your fur taker hunting endorsement....


They cost $15 for the season. Coyotes are the only exemption. Even though I don't trap anymore, I do some coonhunting with a friend every year so I buy one when I buy my hunting license.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fox!

I too have had a handful of opportunities to take red fox during the archery season, but I never have the furtakers permit. I wouldn't shoot them anyway, as I have noticed a large decline in sightings the last several years as the yote population in the area skyrocketed. I do however pluck off yotes
with the bow when I get the chance.

Saw 2 yotes last night at 10pm working the ditchline in the field across form my house. Them darn things are everywhere anymore.


----------

